# camp food: country style spare ribs, how U cook 'em???



## A10egress (May 19, 2014)

Heading to the cabin for a few days of firewood cuttin and other chores. Gonna take some boneless pork with me and was looking for other ideas to cook it. I usually just grill and season with spices over charcoal. Any other suggestions? I usually eat a salad , have some baked beans and have a beer to accompany this feast


----------



## cat-face timber (May 20, 2014)

Sounds like a good time.
Need any help?

Would you par-boil them first in Beer? Then Grill?


----------



## A10egress (May 20, 2014)

can always use some extra help.... and this chow hall serves beer and food worth eating


----------

